# Jack Dempsey Territory?



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

well today when i got home packing my stuff cause going on vacation  . I saw that they were gill flaring, and tail whacking but not liplocking im suprised.. Seems to be that this thing went on for 30 minutes and just finished.. The little one wasnt in it.. it was the two biggest ones.. The Biggest one won.. i dont know for a fact but im assuming because after that the one who lost kind of gave up.. now what does this mean? is it a territory problem? or just who's the boss?


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Could be a dominance thing. Just keep an eye on them and have a divider handy if they start to get out of hand and hurt each other. Unless it gets violent I wouldn't worry.


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

hello,

Thanks for the response Joels fish i would of respond early but i was away on vacation. They seem fine now it is just that one time... But when i got home yesterday night it looked to be normal they just got bigger. 
Victor


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

No problem, hey did you find a home for your GT yet?


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

:x grr dont bring that subject up lol. The Guy said that he couldnt resist temptation and bought a pair of Fronts blue Zair ( an awesome pair ) but he wanted to still put in the GT. So i said no so still looking for a home guys and gals *wink* but he still in the 55 alone with his friends..


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I wish I had room for him. If I knew my GT was a female that would be sweet. Darn darn darn!


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

i can keep him for you if you find out if your GT is a female.. my males colors are coming out nice not to be cocky but to me he is looking good. his fins are growing his anal fins are getting this dark but beautiful blue.. and his body is getting blue also.. and he is not aggressive any way he doesnt eat guppies anymore  but he loves brine shrimp and the Jack Dempseys are little suckers they bite my finger when i feed them pellets it is really funny. Just a sidebar when i was in mexico i went to a spring in spanish we cal it cenote i think thats how you spell that and in that spring was alot of Jack Dempseys, and a fish that look like mollies but with a huge fin kind of like a sail they called them sailfin mollies. and i saw some tilapia with awesome colors. kind of looked like a rokteil severum but with 3 stripes and much more blue and yellow.. beautiful and some black catfish. just something from my trip  
thanks
Victor


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah I've seen pics of your GT he is absolutely gorgeous!  If your serious about holding him....I LOVE to have him! I would just feel bad if mine turned out to a male too. You would have held him for me for nothing  How big did you say he is? It's really up to you. Thanks either way.


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

i have no problem holding him... he is about 4.5 inch and really getting color.. i can hold him. Whatever you want... i can keep him in the 55 gallon as long as my Jack Dempseys can hold in a 45 gallon tank..


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I was reading about sexing GTs. I read if it a female the anal fin is green and a male it's blue. Mine has a blue anal fin. His vent isn't out yet. Does anybody know if this is an accurate way to sex a GT? Thanks. Sorry for getting off the subject of your JDs.


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

lil mama said:


> I was reading about sexing GTs. I read if it a female the anal fin is green and a male it's blue. Mine has a blue anal fin. His vent isn't out yet. Does anybody know if this is an accurate way to sex a GT? Thanks. Sorry for getting off the subject of your JDs.


Coloration isn't always an accurate way to sex fishes. For instance, people have told me that only male festaes get spangling on their fins. But my female festae has spangles too. Clear pictures are the best way to tell. :thumb:


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

lil mama & ME_AND_GT,

Just a friendly reminder to stick with PM's for all your 'wheeling & dealing'! 

Thanks!
BV


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Big Vine said:


> lil mama & ME_AND_GT,
> 
> Just a friendly reminder to stick with PM's for all your 'wheeling & dealing'!
> 
> ...


not to start complaining or anything, but it is ME_AND_GREENTERROR's post, is he not aloud to do this???


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Sure, being that it is ME_AND_GT's thread, he can certainly allow it to somewhat deviate from its original topic---within reason, of course. Although it does not appear that this fish is being sold, per se, I'd still ask that continued discussion focussed on the trading and/or selling of fish be done in the trading post and/or via PM. 

BV


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank You
Big Vine i am sure to do that now.... once question pertaining to my topic.. My Jack Dempseys seem to sometimes pay attention to the big one and sometimes not.. Is that normall and does that mean he is the tank "boss" 
:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: 
Thank You


----------

